# RAI or surgery?? Help!!



## paige (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here and reviewed a couple of posts about what is better: RAI or surgery. I understand ultimately its my body, my choice. But what is really better and why? I was diagnosed with GD about 7 months ago while pregnant with my 2nd child. My endo told me I made his top 3 worst GD patients he has seen in his 30 years of practice and i will never be normal or in remission.

I am so confused about what to do next. He says RAI in 6 more months. I had baby 03/07/11 and need more time to recover from that. My main concerns are if i do the RAI how will it effect the 2 small kids in my home? I also recently became a single mom and need to work and take care of them. How long do i need to be away with the RAI? Should i just do surgery to get it all out and be done with that and start the hypo pill? Will i ever be able to loose all this weight i gained as a GD (yeah i didnt lose i gained with baby cause i was starving all the time!) when i go hypo?

Any opinions or info are appreciated - sorry if my questions have been asked before.

Paige


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paige said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and reviewed a couple of posts about what is better: RAI or surgery. I understand ultimately its my body, my choice. But what is really better and why? I was diagnosed with GD about 7 months ago while pregnant with my 2nd child. My endo told me I made his top 3 worst GD patients he has seen in his 30 years of practice and i will never be normal or in remission.
> 
> ...


While I have no problem w/RAI (had 3 of them myself {and that is #1 problem}), surgery may serve you better. You cannot be around your children or pets for quite a while w/RAI so unless you have someone to care for them it could be a huge problem plus your bonding with the new baby would be disrupted.

Most bounce back from the surgery quickly but you still would need some help for a few days but the point being; you would still be able to hold and hug your children.

Not to mention that w/surgery they will send the gland to path to check for cancer which is very very important to know.

Graves' and Hashi's patients have a propensity towards it.

In the advanced stage so Graves' it is unusual to kill the gland w/only one RAI and they cannot give you more than deemed the minumum allowed so as to not damage other organs.

I am not biased; it truly is your decision to make.

Are you on antithyroid med and beta-blocker now?


----------

